# Would You Buy This Tank?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

would you buy this tank?? I can get all of it for around 120 bucks.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

its a 75 gal.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I would, looks like a good deal.I paid $220.00 for a new 75gal tank with glass canopy and light. Also I think thats a Rena xp2 filter which is worth about$100.00 new.Just do a search for the filters value and I would also make sure that that table is rated for the weight of that tank loaded with water and substrate..


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

take a look at the front right corner wha is that?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Tank looks fine for a small Serra. 
That is no stand though. That table will come apart. The shearing forces on those legs will peel them off like nothing. Especially on a hard surface floor.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with pat, how many gallons does it hold??


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good but that stand won't work. You may have to build your own. How much do they want for that set up.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

if your talking about the right corner of the fish tank that is the filter


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

That stand looks super weak, I just want to give the legs a kick and see what happens








The tank looks like it's from the 80's with all that plastic-wood looking-trim, so make sure you really check the seals cause since it's already empty in the photo who knows how long the guy had it empty for.

You'll be able to talk him lower than 120 no problem.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

The front right corner could be the suction pipe for the filter. Looks like a pvc pipe.

That table however will probably not be strong enough to carry the full tank...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Dolphinswin, I merged your two identicle topics into one thread. Please do not post multiple threads on the same topic. If you are not sure what area to place your thread in, just pick one location and we will move it to the appropriate sections.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

doesnt look bad though i wouldnt not use that stand to hold a 75g. It comes with a good filter though with p's i would still want more filtration. Id probably say like 80-100$ to see if you can get it with no stand or just get it all and use the "stand" as some table in some room or something. Look at Joedizzlmpls diy thrend on making stands as you can make solid 2x4 stands pretty easily and they arnt too expensive. You can also add some wood veneer if you have the wood skills and want it too look better.
Id probably look for a more complete setup and just spend more at once rather then having to go upgrade filtration or whatever after.

What all does it come with?

Silicone weakens over time especially when the tank isnt used so see how old this tank is and how long sicne it was last used. The fake wood trim doesnt mean its a old tank as they are still made like that though i find them ugly though i would get one if the price was right.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

he says its a 75 gal. He also said the stand holds the tank just fine. idk lol there is some wooden blocks inside the tank in the pic that hold the legs.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

also, i will be using it for a small shoal of reds, 3-4.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> he says its a 75 gal. He also said the stand holds the tank just fine. idk lol there is some wooden blocks inside the tank in the pic that hold the legs.


 Im sure the stand can hold the tank, but im thinking long term holding. Personally i want a stand with the 4 legs attached at the top and the bottom. A 75g could be almost 1000lbs after water and substrate so personally i want a solid stand to hold it. or at lead add some wooden members to reinforce it. The thing i see is if a screw or something comes out, all the stands legs could bannana peel outwards and add 75g of water to your floor.

If there are more pieces to the stand not shown thats better, but i deffinintly wouldnt call this stand over built. as where the tank rests looks plenty solid, its the four small legs that have little resistance to any horizonatal forces.

I dont know about you ,but i dont want to have to worry constantly about 1000lbs being supported by four legs that look no bigger then 2x2 at their smallest.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

AGREE! does it look like a 75 gal?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> AGREE! does it look like a 75 gal?


 based on the proportions and the fact it has a center brace i would guess its a 75g, A 75g measures 48x18x21 so just ask him to measure it if you arnt sure.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

alright. Thanks would you take it for 120? Hes going to bring it to my house. Also how will i know if it leaks??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> alright. Thanks would you take it for 120? Hes going to bring it to my house. Also how will i know if it leaks??


 You will know if it leaks when you fill it with water or see him fill it with water. You can check the seams for a general indication of the condiditon the tank is in. If the seams are ripped, bubbles in it, and looks old, it probably is. If the silicone still looks moist despite beign out of water for a while and theres only minor pealing of the thin silicone away from the corner, the tanks probably in pretty good condition. Cracks, chips and scratches can also give a good indicator of condition

IMO its not bad of a deal as 120$ is a pretty good price, but its not the full setup as if it was me i would use a better stand anyways, and add another good filter to the mix. I dont even know if it comes with a heater or the rest of the cover or not. The filter alone probably holds a decnt value still, but it depends how much total you want to spend as you may want to ait to get a full setup rather then a basic setup that you need to upgrade some major parts of

Whats the most you would spend? You may not find a setup cheaper, but at leat around me you can get good setups for under 400$ that are complete with everything. Most being from noobs that only go the setup a month ago and got board or families sellign good setups due to babies, moving...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Im looking at not spending anymore than 250 bucks with the tank included. Hes bringing the tank to me so how will i know if it leaks? How does a person fill one of those things? All i have is 5 gallon buckets!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess you'll be filling up buckets

If you have a hose outside fill it up outside before you bring it in to make sure it don't leak


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL yep







Now he said the table holds it fine beings its a solid oak table with boards that connect something i forgot what it said. All i know is there more to the table than in the picture.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> LOL yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I doubt it would be much more support. If anythign its proably a couple cross braces that support the wood plank the tank is on though little pressure is on the actual board as the tanks weight is on its edges. Id get another stand, but if you trust it good luck. Stands liek this will also add pressure points to the floor so you should try to place the legs over studs. Since the tank is 48" long and generally floor joists are at 16" on center you should be able to place the legs pretty much right over the floor studs


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Decent looking tank, but listen to Cluster. That stand is JUNK!!! I wouldn't care if he claims that it will hold it or not. Imagine if someone bumps that tank while it's filled. The entire thing will break into pieces and you'll have some very upset parents. The pressure points that it creates is also worth noting. You need more then just 4 tiny legs to hold up that tank. Remember you have around 622 lbs of water sitting there. Would you feel safe putting that much weight on that stand? That 622 lbs doesn't even include the glass and substrate.

I would most definitely look into building your own stand. It's cheap and easy.

Good Luck.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmmfao!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmm thought kid said a week ago he was researching?n yet don't know how one would go about filling one of those things?are you kidding me?better make sure tanks perfectly level with that junk table! Poor fish!


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

if you really like the stand you can buy some oak and reinforce the hell out of it on your own... Still going to require some DIY work, but if your decent with woodwork you could make it look nice. Ill admit that I do appreciate the look of it, but I wouldnt trust that stand as is with my beloved P's. Remember, Hell hath no fury like a moms scorn for 75 gallons of water and 5 chomping piranhas flooding into her house!



BRUNER247 said:


> Hmm thought kid said a week ago he was researching?n yet don't know how one would go about filling one of those things?are you kidding me?better make sure tanks perfectly level with that junk table! Poor fish!


Bruner,
We let go of jerking the kid around a long time ago. If you dont have anything positive to say in this thread, than it doesnt need to be said at all. He has been trying to redeem the first impression he made on us, and assaulting whatever he talks about isnt going to help much. Please leave your remarks constructive.

Edit: Im fairly new to the site myself, and if I were to have gotten bashed with everything that I said when I first arrived I would not still be here.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Trying to redeem himself? Are you kidding me? He's still double posting.the kid has NO idea what he's doing.doesn't even know how he's supposed to fill a tank up.have fun babysitting. I'll keep my opinions to myself from now on.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

lmao bruner your a funny guy







We will see how it turns out. I will post pictures of the final product.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd get another stand if I were you


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Like Cluster said the main problem with that stand is the fact that it's just 4 legs, there for being 4 pressure points were the weight of the set up is hitting the floor. So lets just say there's 1000lbs on that stand and everything is perfectly level, that's 250lbs of pressure being applied on each 2"x2" spot on the floor where the legs are. Like he said you could probably set it up right on the floor joists but like you said in another thread you have carpet and have no idea where your floor joints are or what way they are running in your room, so it'd be a fluke if you actually managed to somehow place the set up on them by guessing without ripping up the carpet to see where the screws into the joints are. If your house is older then you probably have press board under your carpet and 250lbs pushing down in a 2"x2" area will sure do some damage.

Now lets say you make a frame that goes on the floor and the stand sits on that frame, then all that weight is spread out along the whole area rather than those pin points. Understand what I'm saying?

Here's a few photos to help you understand










Here you see this stand has the same concept as the one that's coming with your tank, all the weight is being applied to were those legs touch the ground. The only difference is there is that the legs are braced near the bottom to stop the stand from flopping over or from a leg being kicked out.










Here you can see the legs are on top of a 2"x4" that goes around the whole base, as well as they are braced with what looks like a 2"x2" from leg to leg, and is reinforced.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

sorry i forgot to update all of you im actually going to put it in my basement/gameroom so joist pressure isnt a problem. Its a cement floor with carpet over it.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Ohh well in that case yea the pressure points don't matter at all, just bust out a leveler and shim till the tank is as level as you can get it.

If it were me I'd be worried about that stand and would rig up something myself, and if I had no skills with wood I'd go the cheap way and use cinder blocks and plywood.... Kinda like these ones found here

http://virtuallyamy.wordpress.com/2008/08/13/build-a-strong-inexpensive-aquarium-stand/

Other than that, good luck let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

The guy said he had it up and running on the table for 1 and a half years. He said since its made of solid oak it wont break. Also there are boards underneath it running across.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its already been said but I'll say it again,"I wouldnt trust that stand with 1000lbs"


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been away for a while so Dolphinswin, I don't remember you, you must be a new member.

I'm not trying to be mean here but you sound too young and inexperienced to be dabbling in expensive fish and aquariums that can malfunction and destroy thousands of dollars of a persons home.

If you're not young you're definitely out of your league.

Honestly if I didn't know better you sound like one of our experienced members pretending to be someone fictitious trying to make posts to get under the skin of all the experienced members.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

I only saw the first post and hell no I would not but that tank unless you only want on e fish<>(redcomend ) I'm drunk.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Pat said:


> Honestly if I didn't know better you sound like one of our experienced members pretending to be someone fictitious trying to make posts to get under the skin of all the experienced members.


That was my first thought as well, but after the mods merged all his threads into one I would of figured they've checked the ip.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> The guy said he had it up and running on the table for 1 and a half years. He said since its made of solid oak it wont break. Also there are boards underneath it running across.


I dont think you get the part were concerned about. The part the tank sits on could be solid steel andi would still be concerned abotu the legs, not the surface the tanks on.

Listen to what HGI is saying with his first pic:
"The only difference is there is that the legs are braced near the bottom to stop the stand from flopping over or from a leg being kicked out."

Im sure the stand can work, but i wouldnt use it for that large of a tank as i want to be confident its not goign anywhere. Try it if you want though, I bet it will work, though id rather spend 50$ on a stronger stand i know will work then spend a couple days cleaning up 75g of water, gravel and fish


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

You seem to be going back to your old ways. We're telling you that you shouldn't use that stand and you keep telling us the guy said its Ok. The stand may work but I wouldn't trust 1000lbs on 4 skinny legs.

Build the stand that HGI recommended to you it's cheap and strong

Does the tank come with glass tops?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> *You seem to be going back to your old ways.* We're telling you that you shouldn't use that stand and you keep telling us the guy said its Ok. The stand may work but I wouldn't trust 1000lbs on 4 skinny legs.
> 
> Build the stand that HGI recommended to you it's cheap and strong
> 
> Does the tank come with glass tops?


I was just thinking that same thing. That guy was crazy/lucky to have that tank running on the stand for a year and a half. If you really love that stand and pressure points are no longer a problem, at least tie all 4 legs together with boards around the bottom. This will help keep the stand from shifting and just falling over. True that stand may hold that tank, but if someone just barely bumps that tank the entire setup could come crashing down. Please take our "experienced" advice and do not simply put that tank on there and fill it up.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Screw 2x2s to the legs half-way down and carve out four holes in a 2x4 rectangular frame and set and glue the legs into those holes


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Im not going to my old ways, multiple people have said you can use this stand just add the support in the middle, and cross members to the legs. I dont know we will see.

plastic hinged top.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Im not going to my old ways, multiple people have said you can use this stand just add the support in the middle, and cross members to the legs. I dont know we will see.
> 
> plastic hinged top.


 I have read this entire thread and I havent found a single response that says this stand is fine. You only listen to what parts you wish. You have clearly ignored the cycling aspect that was suggested to you and now you are ignoring what EVERYONE has said regarding the stand.

IT IS NOT SUITABLE FOR THIS TANK!!

I dont care what the previous owner is telling you. Scrap the stand and buy or build a new one. Or ignore what many experienced members are suggesting to you and stop posting new threads if you are not going to honestly listen to the GOOD advice that is being given to you.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would walk away from that setup. That stand is not made for an aquarium...it looks like the type of table made for behind a sofa or for a foyer. It is going to take some work by someone who knows what they are doing to shore it up and not make it look ridiculous. It needs a wider base and cross-membering and it doesn't look like the tank even fits right on the top. The plastic tops aren't ideal either. The whole setup suggests that it was done on the cheap and probably was taken care of as such. I think you can do better if you are patient.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pat said:


> I've been away for a while so Dolphinswin, I don't remember you, you must be a new member.
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean here but you sound too young and inexperienced to be dabbling in expensive fish and aquariums that can malfunction and destroy thousands of dollars of a persons home.
> 
> ...


I agree 110% with Pat! I've said it for a week or better.dig back to the 12 threads asking the same question a week ago.I don't think this person even plans to buy any piranha, I think its the same person that was on mfk 2weeks ago talkn bout wanting a blk rhom then the next day he has a blk rhom n shows pics of a blk rhom in europe n claims its his.this person claims to have been researching but yet doesn't know what a filter is or how to fill a tank.HEllO are me n Pat only ones to notice these things? I said a week ago he has no business keeping piranha.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

We will see if he does actually get anything, This is the only account on this ip though getting another ip isnt hard if you how. He can get under peoples skin though i dont know if its delibertate or not. I think hes just a noob, but then again there are alot of people on the internet with no life other then to waste peoples time (and their own ironically).


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

ksls said:


> Im not going to my old ways, multiple people have said you can use this stand just add the support in the middle, and cross members to the legs. I dont know we will see.
> 
> plastic hinged top.


 I have read this entire thread and I havent found a single response that says this stand is fine. You only listen to what parts you wish. You have clearly ignored the cycling aspect that was suggested to you and now you are ignoring what EVERYONE has said regarding the stand.

*IT IS NOT SUITABLE FOR THIS TANK!!*
I dont care what the previous owner is telling you. Scrap the stand and buy or build a new one. *Or ignore what many experienced members are suggesting to you and stop posting new threads if you are not going to honestly listen to the GOOD advice that is being given to you.*
[/quote]

Enough Said


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nuff said. im going to put in more pegs in the middle.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

It's not the middle we're worried about its the legs but what do we know. Good luck...I see lots of water and some fish on a floor in your future


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I know it's not nice but I've been sensing a sequle to this film ever since Dolphinswin joined and I think I'll come out of the closet about it now


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

HGI


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Classic







hahaha MAMA!!!!! no but seriously I would'nt get that sh*t neither man IMHO


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought the tank and all for 120. I've scrubbed it all and am getting ready to fill it tomorrow and start cycling. (after i read more to figure out what to do) Im going to use the stand that came with it, and reinforce the middle to take a little pressure off all the4 outside legs. we will see. Anyways, I'll be posting updates on where im at in the process on this thread along with pictures. (not that many of you care.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Just wondering...... What did you use to clean and scrub it with?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I started with water and vinegar, then i scrubbed with soap, they i used plain water.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> I started with water and vinegar, *then i scrubbed with soap*, they i used plain water.












I wish you all the best with your tank, stand and fish choices


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks ksls. Im kinda of worried about the cycling and water readings and stuff. kinda confused on it all. Is there a fast way to cycle? Is it safe to use my 4" red belly to do it?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Using a piranha to cycle a tank?

Go to a LFS and buy some small feeders (5+) and put them in there..

Also, that stand won't hold the tank. The tank is going to weigh what? 600 lbs? Think about it. I bet if you just sat on it, it would make creaky noises and sh*t. Hey, if you don't want to listen to sound advise, go for it. I'd at least purchase a mop, 4-5 beach towels, 3-4 blow driers, and a big rubbermaid bucket if you plan on using the stand. (lol)


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I know I shouldn't say this, but why are you still asking any questions mate ? So far you have done absolutely nothing with any advise given and personally, I don't think that's gonna change.
You're too young for this hobby and I'm just asking myself one thing : are you mommy and daddy stupid, to let this go this way ? Do théy really let you use that table for a stand ? I know I wouldn't...

Never use soap to clean. Ksls said that already though obviouis you didn't understand her sarcasm (or I got it wrong).
But allright, good luck with all your stupid choices and ignorant mistakes.
I agree with Pat and Bruner that you shouldn't start into this hobby at all, and actually I wonder why everybody else has decided we all should stay that bloody polite to you. Probably because you're that old.
The good part about that is, that people serve you with honest, decent answers. The bad parts about it, besides you not doing anything witgh ANY advise, is that nobody tells you the truth anymore :

You shouldn't start with piranhas anyway...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

chris i dont care if you think i shouldnt start period, enough said. the guy had the tank on it for 1 and a half years!!! a little support in the middle and it will work. I promise you that.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I understand your answers chris, The thing is sometimes you just have to make your own decision and i think im going to use the stand. it has underbrackets under neath and also its solid oak with huge bolts.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

you don't care what anyone thinks... You ask us what we think...we tell you something you don't want to hear you say "f*ck you I'm gonna do what I want"

I think everybody here is tired of trying to help you... Good Luck


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> I understand your answers chris, The thing is sometimes you just have to make your own *mistakes* and i think im going to use the stand. it has underbrackets under neath and also its solid oak with huge bolts.


Fixed it for you









Post lots of photos, I can't wait as I'm honestly hoping everything goes well and you prove the old vets here wrong.

On a lighter side I think we should sticky this thread somewhere so we can direct inexperienced new comers here.

PoP quiz Dolphin, off the top of your head (with out looking up the answers, if you don't know the answer take a guess.) 
(we'll post you the answers after you've taken the quiz)

- What dose "PH" stand for and what range is ideal for Piranhas, more so Red Bellies?
- What temperature range should the tank water be for Piranhas?
- For a 75g tank what size heater/heaters would be suitable to keep the water at an ideal temperature?
- Why do we change water in a fish tank? How often and how much?
- What do you consider a healthy GPH(gallon per hour) rate of water turn over by the filter in a 75g tank for a Piranha?
- The Red Belly Piranha is what it is commonly called, Pygocentrus _______ is it's scientific name. Fill in the blank.
- In the wild piranhas are scavengers and they will basically eat anything they find, just like crows will eat anything out of the dumpster, thought in captivity piranhas should be fed a verity of things. List 5 things Piranhas should be fed in captivity.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

300w heater. natterri. switch water to control ph level. no idea what is stands for. I cant wait for it all to work out ill post pics to prove the vets wrong. You people take everything so so serious you make everything a big deal. The guy said the table will hold and im going to trust it will. You havent seen the bottom of the table. You guys know everything about me and supposedly my parents are stupid for allowing me to buy a fish tank?? since when is that stupidity. I just got my paycheck and like i said i make bank  . we will see how it all works out. maybe when its said and done i can stay on the site and learn even more. But go ahead guys and do all the bash commenting you want cause i no longer care about the pessimistic people on this site. You know nothing about me so please quit saying stupid stuff like you do. I thought we were past this stuff, obviously not. You can thank bruner for it all. Whatever i dont care im staying on the site and im getting piranha, its going to work out do care what you all say it will ill make it work.

blood worms, krill, shrimp, pellets, mice dogs cats birds cows, anything alive pretty much


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I just want to know why he continues to start threads when he NEVER takes our advice to the fullest. Oh and if you cycle that tank with your 4" piranha you're an idiot. Haven't you read anything on here? Several ppl have told you to use fish that "YOU DON'T CARE ABOUT!!!" Man, we've been very patient with you but comon Dolphinswin, start taking our advice or stop posting questions.

Typical Dolphinswin thread:

Dolphinswin: Hey guys can I put a 75g 600 lb tank on a stand that was built for 100lbs, that's filled with 20 RBPs, oh and I don't want to upgrade tanks for like 6 years.

P-Fury Veterans: No, man I wouldn't do that. The laws of Gravity will defeat you and that tank will crash to the floor.

P-Fury Veterans: ^^^^^X2..... Plus you'd be crazy to put that many Reds in there for that long. That tank is just way too small for life.

P-Fury Veterans: Yeah man listen to what they're saying. We've all learned the hard way.

Dolphinswin: Thanks guys, I'm going to go ahead and go with it, in fact I'm going to post pix just to prove all you experienced guys wrong. I bet all my reds will be huge and happy in a year.

(Dolphinswin leaves thread and starts a new thread Titled: "20 RBPs or 20 Caribe in a 75g for life?")


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> PoP quiz Dolphin, off the top of your head (with out looking up the answers, if you don't know the answer take a guess.)
> (we'll post you the answers after you've taken the quiz)
> 
> - What dose "PH" stand for and what range is ideal for Piranhas, more so Red Bellies? *No Idea*
> ...


Those are the answers you provided so far, you didn't even answer all the questions and so far your of to a very very bad start.....
These are really the most basic questions you should know before trying to care for a piranha. Answer the rest of the questions and I'll give you the correct answers once you finish the quiz.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> 300w heater. natterri. switch water to control ph level. no idea what is stands for. I cant wait for it all to work out ill post pics to prove the vets wrong. You people take everything so so serious you make everything a big deal. The guy said the table will hold and im going to trust it will. You havent seen the bottom of the table. You guys know everything about me and supposedly my parents are stupid for allowing me to buy a fish tank?? since when is that stupidity. I just got my paycheck and *like i said i make bank*  . we will see how it all works out. maybe when its said and done i can stay on the site and learn even more. But go ahead guys and do all the bash commenting you want cause i no longer care about the pessimistic people on this site. You know nothing about me so please quit saying stupid stuff like you do. I thought we were past this stuff, obviously not. You can thank bruner for it all. Whatever i dont care im staying on the site and im getting piranha, its going to work out do care what you all say it will ill make it work.
> 
> blood worms, krill, shrimp, pellets, mice dogs cats birds cows, anything alive pretty much










You make Bank, ROFL!!!! This entire project has been about trying to save money. If you made "bank" you'd be responsible and build a nice stand for you new tank, plus you'd be able to buy more then 2 caribe. Wait unless bank is what $200/wk?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont listen to the haters Dolphinswin, I agree with whatever you say and cant wait till you prove everyone wrong









So what filter are you going to use? Did it come with the rena? If it did then just set it up and add the filter from your huge 15gal tank and you should then be fine to add your 4in red

What media did it come with, list exactly what you have and describe it if you dont know what its called.
It is very important because its your filter that actually has to cycle


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Try not to jostle the stand too much when the tank is filled or you will experience what everyone is talking about, especially if it is on carpet.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nice sarcasm feef yea rena xp2.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I was so subtle I'm surprised you caught it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

SoYou never answered my question, what did the filter come with?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nothing besides pipes and tubes. I'm not a f*cking retard i know i have to buy media


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy f*ck I just pissed my pants reading that


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yea lol me too!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You're breaking character man get with the program


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

quit.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Christ...I've been away for a few weeks and there another one????
Come on ppl..he obviosuly knows what he is doing...so stop answering his the questions he posts just to Prove you WRONG!

lol

This 13 yr/old that makes "Bank" is just a waste of space.

Bring back Ocelatus2000 or whatever his name is before I have to read more of this idiocy!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

you will see.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

I have decided to close this thread since the OP's original question has been answered multiple times.


----------

